# Is it worth milling?



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

My grandma cut down 2 walnut trees and wander if i wanted them. I dont have a mill so i would have to pay to get them cut up. the one is 16 ft long and12" on the narrow end and 19"on the fat end. Other log is 12 ft long 18'" at wide and 15"at narrow. I dont think it would be much lumber mabe 90bf? I know a guy who chargest $52 and hr to mill is that to much? I dont know much about milling.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Shouldnt take more than an hour to mill and from the looks of the last pic there is going to be a nice crotch wood board or two as long as the guy knows how to cut it! 

I would go for it!


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

I say have it milled, Walnut always makes pretty lumber. As for price I believe that varies from sawyer to sawyer and your area. Around me in Ohio my guy charges 35.00 an hour, but I'm also a repeat customer.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Any idea on how many bf ill get?


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

You should get between 140 and 160 bf of lumber out of the two logs, maybe a little more if your friend has a bandmill. I think walnut is selling for over $3 a bf in the stores, so I don't believe you can go wrong by having it sawed.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

It's your Grammas.....
It's worth whatever it costs :yes:


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Kevin07
Here is a link that Daren Has posted in an earlier thread. http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/calculators/calc.pl?calculator=log_volume I have it saved in my home computer but had to hunt for it here at work. Hope this helps.
David

PS. You want to use the Doyle Scale.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks guys looks like ill be cutting them up. I hope theres no metal in them.


----------



## SBD (Mar 23, 2011)

Best of luck! I wish I happened upon some decent logs!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Grandma's log I'd have to chance. Can't grow them again.:thumbsup:

SBD I've happened upon some nice decent free logs, EXCEPT the location to remove from is making it look like I could get DAREN"S Valuable walnut logs cheaper buyin straight out. It's a powerline R.O.W. that had ten 16"- 20" cedars that can be seen from road EXCEPT they're scattered far enough apart on steep rough terrain too much fence repairs to be done :wallbashn initial evaluation. If I don't have to repair so-so fencing than I'll get them, but these VALUABLE CEDAR are adding cost against them fast.

FREE ain't always CHEAP!!!!!:no::no:

Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## SBD (Mar 23, 2011)

Very true, I agree what first appears as too good too be true can quickly turn into a nightmare.

If I remember how the video went the walnut logs were actually "VERY" log


----------



## SBD (Mar 23, 2011)

Oops, I meant "VERY" valuable walnut logs!


----------



## mancavewoodworks (Mar 5, 2011)

if its walnut, its worth milling! how much will it cost you to dry? check out darens plan. its worth it!!!


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

SBD said:


> Best of luck! I wish I happened upon some decent logs!


SBD, If you keep your eyes open, you should be able to locate some free logs down where you live. Check where new houses are being built and sometimes you can get logs free. A man came up to my mill a few years ago and offered to give me two big poplar logs that the big logging companies wouldn't fool with. My son and I got the logs and we sawed enough lumber out of them to fill an order from a block company that specialized in colored block and couldn't use any type of wood that would stain the blocks.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

It shouldnt cost me a thing to dry it i was planning on putting them outside tarped. Bad idea? I ran out of wood in my basement and i thing it would dry to fast there anyways.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It won't dry too fast in the basement (walnut is very forgiving)...When you say ''tarp'' it, you mean wrap it tight ? That is a bad idea, it needs air flow. Stickered/stacked with a tarp over the top to keep the rain off is OK. Not telling you stuff you already know, but here are some links to read on air drying.

http://nrs.fs.fed.us/pubs/rp/rp_nc228.pdf
http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplgtr/fplgtr117.pdf



.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

well i guess ill see if i can find some room in the basement. The temp stays around 70 and i have a dehumidifyer and can get the humididty anywhere from 20 to about 45


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

70 degrees @ 35% rh wood will _eventually_ get to ~7% MC, so that is good. EMC calculator




.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

My buddy knows the guy with the sawmill i hope he thinks its worth his money to do an hrs worth of work. If i might have trouble finding someone to come cut 2 small logs. Ive thought about buying a small sawmill for a few years now but i dont have and sorce of logs.


----------

